# Pics of my SIberian Cat Angel :)



## Princess Cherish (May 11, 2004)

Here is my kitty Angel  She goes to the groomer this Monday (she's kinda needs it as you can tell) but my avatar of her on the left is when she's all pretty and groomed


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

she is gorgeous.

Maybe she wants the out of bed hair look.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Very pretty kitty! :lol:


----------



## Princess Cherish (May 11, 2004)

*Awe thanks!!*

Thank you so much! Yea she's a pretty kitty BUT I think she knows it too! She's a bit prissy! LOL!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She's very beautiful!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Very pretty kitty!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Shes lovely!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She is pretty especially with that long fluffy mane of hers. I bet she keeps warm alot.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

she is beautiful!


----------

